# If you saw this at a covered dish supper, would you try any?



## debodun (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2015)

Deb, that looks delicious. What is it? A type of spinach pasta salad? I would definitely devour it!


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

That looks amazing! Healthy colorful ingredients. Yummy


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2015)

I try anything.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks very appetizing, I would definitely have some.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd let the others try it first and see their reactions.


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes, I made it to take to a covered dish function and hardly anyone took any and I noticed those that did took one taste and didn't eat any more. It is campanelle pasta, shredded provolone cheese, baby spinach, sliced salami, black olives, shredded carrots, sliced orange and red grape tomatoes seasoned with salt, ground black pepper, garlic and onion powder, dried Italian herb mix and basil vinaigrette dressing. On top of that, somehow the serving spoon I brought with it got misplaced an nobody knew where it went! I like to try different things. Everyone here is stuck in a rut making pasta salad with bow tie pasta and creamy dressing. Maybe that's the reason?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2015)

You may be right, Deb. It may be too adventurous for more conservative tastes. Too Italian. I would love it!  That bow tie stuff sounds a bit too bland for me.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks and sounds delicious, Deb.  I would definitely have enjoyed it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

debodun said:


> Yes, I made it to take to a covered dish function and hardly anyone took any and I noticed those that did took one taste and didn't eat any more. It is campanelle pasta, shredded provolone cheese, baby spinach, sliced salami, black olives, shredded carrots, sliced orange and red grape tomatoes seasoned with salt, ground black pepper, garlic and onion powder, dried Italian herb mix and basil vinaigrette dressing. On top of that, somehow the serving spoon I brought with it got misplaced an nobody knew where it went! I like to try different things. Everyone here is stuck in a rut making pasta salad with bow tie pasta and creamy dressing. Maybe that's the reason?



Is that the same food function which was cancelled the other day at a days' notice because of impending rain?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 13, 2015)

True, some people are afraid to try anything new.  Sometimes they might say I don't like it, even though they have never even tried it. It does look good and they don't know what they are missing.


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes, it was the same dish I made for the function that was cancelled. I made a lot because it was for a large group, too much for me to eat by myself, so I brought it to this gathering. It was a day old, but kept in the fridge and still good.


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2015)

After looking at that picture, my mouth is watering.  After hearing what's in it, my tastebuds are in mourning.  That looks SO good!


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 13, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I try anything.



That's the way I am. I will try anything at least once. If you don't, you get stuck in a rut with the "same ole same ole".  Back when I DID cook, I loved trying new recipes. It was so much fun to just try different things.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 13, 2015)

Hubby makes salads like that all the time. At his job they call that a "Tony Salad". Don't know who Tony was, but it's delicious!


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a theory why the pasta salad wasn't popular. I noticed that the store-bought donuts disappeared. Maybe the people at that function thought pasta salad was not an appropriate dish to serve at a coffee social. Maybe they were looking for more "breakfast" type foods, but I was trying to get rid of the salad I made for a larger function and was too much for me to eat and wouldn't keep very long.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2015)

That salad looked wonderful and I would have scarfed as much as I could, then begged to take some home! Those people don't know what's good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2015)

You might have a point there Deb, if it was a coffee social, folks are more likely to go with cookies, cakes and doughnuts...things that normally are eaten with coffee.


----------



## Lon (Oct 5, 2015)

It looks good to me. I would sniff it first and then dig in and eat.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2015)

debodun said:


> If you saw this at a covered dish supper, would you try any?
> 
> View attachment 21382



Yes.   Can you ship to Calif.?   Payment methods?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2015)

I dunno. I would rather eat real food with my coffee than sugary stuff. Deb, that salad looked yummy.


----------



## SenseiPapa (Oct 14, 2015)

debodun said:


> View attachment 21382



Absolutely!  It contains many of my favorites.  I'm going to make it for our Sunday dinner this week.


----------



## Lon (Oct 14, 2015)

I'd give it a go cause it looks so good.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks delightful, especially now that it's Spring. ..somewhere,not N.Y.S. yet out nights are still 40ish


----------



## Lon (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks Good   I would try it for sure. Looks like some crab meat in there.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 3, 2017)

debodun said:


> Yes, I made it to take to a covered dish function and hardly anyone took any and I noticed those that did took one taste and didn't eat any more.



It sounds delicious! I would eat it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2017)

I would try it, too, though I'd probably parse out the salami, which doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 4, 2017)

I definitely would try it. I love salads that aren't laden with mayo.


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2017)

Lon said:


> Looks Good   I would try it for sure. Looks like some crab meat in there.



No crab - maybe it's the salami or shredded cheese you see.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm an adventurous eater.  I'll try a taste of anything but this looks good so I'd take more than a taste.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey RadishRose,

You're the first person in over 60 years I've heard to use the term "scarfed", meaning "to eat"!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2017)

*I would try it.  It looks good and healthy.  I think there are many people hesitant to try something different.  I was raised to at least try something.  It has been very rare I have not liked something.  If I am not sure I will take a small spoonful, and go back for more if I like it.  I figure that if I take a small portion, and do not like it, I am not wasting a lot.*


----------

